# Please help..fat guy up for adoption



## FatGuy (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi all,

I have finally had it!  i started dieting using the atkins diet in june and joined a gym.  i am 6 foot and started at 312 lbs.  i have managed to get my weight down to 280, and i have plateaued.   i was going to the gym approximately 3 days a week, with 30 minutes of cardio.  

Now, I want to go every single day!  I love it!  i have slowly reintroduced the good carbs in my diet and i seem to be making gains.

I had lost lots of weight about 8 years ago using the Apex program at the local gym here, but that has since been closed.  I am a fan of low carb diets and feel great when on it.   I feel that I gained most of my weight due to high carb diet during my bachelor pad days of pizza, chinese food and an all carb diet.  I am not the cake and cooking eating type.  

Any advice you all can give me is greatly appreciated.  I have seen a cardiologist who has sent me for many tests.  All have come out perfect. so I am ready to work HARD!

I have attached a picture.  Thanking you all in advance!

Chris the Fat Guy


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome to IM 

First I would suggest reading the sticky at the top of the Diet Forum called Guide to Dieting.  Lots of info in there to get you started and to learn from.  Also check out peoples journals.  Lots of great info here


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by FatGuy *_
> Hi all,
> 
> I have finally had it!  i started dieting using the atkins diet in june and joined a gym.  i am 6 foot and started at 312 lbs.  i have managed to get my weight down to 280, and i have plateaued.   i was going to the gym approximately 3 days a week, with 30 minutes of cardio.
> ...



I am in Staten Island too. Good to see that you want to make a change. That Apex program was a great program. 

Just a suggestion. I am not a big fan of the Atkins type diet for the long term. Carbs really aren't bad if you make the right choices and eat them intelligently. You need to create a slight caloric deficit. You do this by eating slightly below maintenance and doing cardio. You should also be lifting consistently as the more muscle you have the more calories you will burn throught the day.

The biggest secret I can give you is consistency. With your training, with your diet, the little things ad up to be big things. Each good meal you eat turns into a good day of eating, which turns into a good week of eating which turns into a good month of eating, etc. 

If you need help, just ask.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2003)

FatGuy welcome to IM!


----------

